# Misleading Netgear wireless speed claims



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

So for a while now, I have had the Netgear router (DGN3500). Because the link speed (not the actual speed) was 270Mbps instead of their stated "up to 300Mbps", I had a go at the manufacturer. Phone calls with them just gave me useless troubleshooting tips that had nothing to do with solving it, and I just gave up and finished the call. I took it up with the manufacturer by email and through the retailer (who discussed it with the manufacturer), but no one was willing to accept that the device had misleading claims. I eventually cut the retailer out of the manufacturer emails, and discussed it with someone who was willing to offer me a replacement. I could have chosen a modem and wireless router combo, but opted to wait for the DGND3700 to be in stock up till this week.

So today, I get the DGND3700, set it up, choose the up to 300Mbps option (rebooted it to make sure), and I get what is shown in the screenshot.

Who else thinks that I am being screwed around?!

Note: I am already aware that this is theoretical speeds, not expected speeds.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello, in order to achieved the speeds higher then 150Mbps the WiFi has to support channel bonding. You should review the setting to make sure nothing is in auto mode. If you use the Xirrus WiFi inspector you should see that your SSID is operating in two channel which is double bonding (40Mhz)

You should force it to use 802.11n mode and WPA2+AES. Mix mode will lower the speed.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

The 2.4GHz frequency (I'm not making use of the 5GHz) is set to WPA2-PSK (AES). I have set my region as Australia, since New Zealand isn't there. The wireless channel is on Auto, but I doubt that makes any difference.

Back when I was using the DGN3500, the same laptop was at least able to get a link speed of 270Mbps. Nothing seems out of place for the adapter driver properties either.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

See if setting the channel of your choice will make a difference. I had to do it on my AP and got 270Mbps.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Channel 11.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

That is weird, not sure how you were able to get 270Mbps on the other router.

I was researching your wireless chip-set and on the manufacturer's site doesn't mention 300Mbps support. Only up to 150Mbps on 2.4Ghz radio. The card might be the limiting factor.
Here's the link Qualcomm Atheros :: Technology :: WLAN :: AR9285

Hope it's the right one.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I just happen to have a Cisco/Linksys WUSB6000N Dual Band USB adapter (doesn't appear to be simultaneous, just selective). Here are the results.

Better, but not the 300Mbps that the device claimed. I would like to know why my built in wireless on my laptop isn't going full speed ahead though.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Phou said:


> That is weird, not sure how you were able to get 270Mbps on the other router.
> 
> I was researching your wireless chip-set and on the manufacturer's site doesn't mention 300Mbps support. Only up to 150Mbps on 2.4Ghz radio. The card might be the limiting factor.
> Here's the link Qualcomm Atheros :: Technology :: WLAN :: AR9285
> ...


Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter - Correct.

Considering that was the basis on getting the replacement, thinking the router wasn't doing its job, I had better keep my mouth shut about that one. I'd have to take the wireless router (DGN3500) back out of its box to double check that it was in fact 270Mbps that I saw on my laptop (I can't seem to find any screenshots for it at the moment). I suppose I will have to follow this up another time as well, since it is 5am for me here. 
Why my laptop wireless chip would say 270 instead of stick to 150 is beyond me.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hey it happens :grin:

This kind of got me to investigate my own setup. I have Windows 7 installed on my Macbook and according to Windows 7 the connection is 270Mbps but according to the Mac OS (Lion), it's 130Mbps. 

Now I gotta find out what chip it's using to determine the spec. :laugh:


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I went through the effort anyway. It was the box and all the details that said up to 300Mbps on the DGN3500. But the device only allowed a setting saying what the first attachment shows. So I rightfully deserve this nice and powerful replacement wireless router.

But that now leaves the question. Why is the link speeds for the replacement router not as fast as claimed. I suppose my laptop wireless chip might not go over 150, but the WUSB600N should go up to 300Mbps, and so should the router, especially since (finally) the settings acknowledge this. Or maybe I have to accept that "up to 300Mbps" also means 270Mbps.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

I was googling around and it is possible this issue might be related to Bluetooth but I am not positive how Windows handle 802.11n at the moment.

I found out that my Mac OS X is not enable for double bonding so that's why I see 130Mbps on the Mac OS X and 270Mbps on Windows 7. Apple configured it that way so it wouldn't degrade the Bluetooth device. Anyways that's an issue with Mac OS X. 

I'm kind of a novice with wireless technology so this researching does kind of help out my understanding, that's why I'm doing it. :grin:


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

It's possible to reach 300Mbps link speed if the conditions are right. On some google searches, people are saying they got above 270Mbps using the 5Ghz band but the distance is shorter than 2.4Ghz. 5Ghz works well if you near the AP with no obstacles. The signals can get absorb, bend and scatter causing attenuation.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Phou said:


> It's possible to reach 300Mbps link speed if the conditions are right. On some google searches, people are saying they got above 270Mbps using the 5Ghz band but the distance is shorter than 2.4Ghz. 5Ghz works well if you near the AP with no obstacles. The signals can get absorb, bend and scatter causing attenuation.


Don't get confused with practical speeds. You will never truly reach them, and even under the most optimal conditions there are likely to be a rare few wireless devices that can actually fulfil the claim. Manufacturers are borderline misleading their customers to this very day by doing this, but at least they are saying "up to".

I just want the box to say "up to 300Mbps", the router configuration to say "up to 300Mbps", and the link speed to be 300Mbps (instead of 270Mbps). That pretty much sums up this thread.


----------

